# Colnago Frame Sizing



## gofast2wheeler

Just need a little advice as to what frame size would be good for my measurements. Will be getting a C59 but an unsure of what size to go with. My measurements are: height: 1785 mm Inseam: 849 mm Torso: 590mm

Will be purchasing from Maestro and sent measurements to him. He recommended size 56cm tradtional. The top tube is only 550mm. I went to my LBS got measured with "bikefitting.com systm" and computer program said I need a top tube of 562mm. Seems like 57cm would be better TT lenght 557.

Question is what is more important in determining size of frame inseam or torso lenght? Can a longer stem be used to make up for shorter TT? 

Any advice would be great. Not questioning Mike at Maestro but a little confused because of bikefit recommendations.

Thanks,
Mar


----------



## mando54

I'm 182.8 cm and I ride a 54s, which comes out to a 56.5 top tube. If you have a long upper or lower torso, I'd be checking the top tube length as welll as the seat tube length. I can't believe you would need anything more than the traditional 56. I don't think the difference between the 550 and 557 is enough to fret over, but it may substantially change your standover height as the seat tube will be changing as well as the head tube, etc. You can make adjustments via seat height and stem lenght. I just wouldn't recommend trying to make large adjustments this way. Better to get a frame that is right for you.


----------



## icsloppl

gofast2wheeler said:


> Question is what is more important in determining size of frame inseam or torso lenght? Can a longer stem be used to make up for shorter TT?
> 
> Any advice would be great. Not questioning Mike at Maestro but a little confused because of bikefit recommendations.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mar


Trust Mike at Maestro. he has done it many times. Please also do some research on Colnago sizing generally. In most people's experience they need to be sized ~ 2cm's smaller than most. Due to their somewhat unique geometry if you size "normally" the bike's handling will be very slow and you will not likely be overly happy. 
Typically you would buy the smaller size and make up for the needed TT length with a combination of longer stem and significant seatpost setback in order to maintain a proper weight distribution. A typical stem length on a Colnago is often 12-13cm's.


----------



## cyclingvet

Regarding frame sizing, I think it depends on your age and what you do. If you are in your 50s and don't race but spend a long time in the saddle you may want not want to have the smallest frame possible. I suffer a bit with neck problems and don't wish to be too low on the bars with my neck constantly craned up. I'm 178cm tall with an 86cm inside leg and a 57 Traditional C59 with 120mm stem and 2cm of spacers on the steerer suits me. I have tried smaller frames and I get more neck /radiculopathy probs in my arm. I have other bikes set up virtually indentically. Anything smaller, would need too many spacers on the stearer.


----------



## gofast2wheeler

Thanks for the response guys. Will keep this info in mind.


----------



## c50jim

I'm just about 185 cm and ride 59 traditional so would suspect anything bigger than 56 would be too big. Also, Mike is supposed to really know his stuff with Colnagos.


----------



## cyclingvet

That's funny..I bought my frame from Mike. Also if you look at a lot of the customer's frames Mike has on his web site, you will see quite a few bikes with not a huge amount of seatpost showing, obviously "too big" for the rider.

When I purchased my Titanium Enigma Esprit ( which has similar frame geometry) I had a professional bike fitting and they put me on a frame with a 57cm top tube and a 110mm stem. This was bearing in mind my age and what I do (long rides and Sportives).

The 57cm C59 has a 55.7cm top tube with same STA as my Esprit (73). The 56 cm has a top tube of 55 with a slightly steeper STA (73.5). Not a huge difference. I have a 76.5cm BB to top of seat . Nose of seat to bars distance 55cm.

I'm not a pro, need some degree of comfort on a long ride and if I had a 56 would need another cm on the steerer spacers, making it look unsightly. If you look on the Competitive Cyclist Fit Calculator, on a 57 I'm between the "Competitive Fit" and the "Eddy Fit" so I would not say that a 57 is too big for me.


----------



## gofast2wheeler

Hey cyclingvet, how long did it take to get bike?

Mar


----------



## cyclingvet

10 months! Ordered it end of July last year ( Europcar colour) and it arrived end of May. Did save a fortune on normal UK prices though! Previously owned a 57 traditional C50


----------



## mogarbage

10 months? I have an order in for a TSEI frame. I'll be mental if the queue is that long, euros be damned.


----------



## gofast2wheeler

10 months from Mike, are you out of your mind. These frames are that much in demand, wholly cow. Mogarbage did you order your frame from mike as well?


----------



## icsloppl

They aren't. You can get them more quickly (or from stock) at Belati for a similar price.

http://www.bellatisport.com/colnago.html

If Mike doesn't have it in stock his order process is complicated and slow. Nature of the beast.


----------



## mogarbage

yea i placed my order with mike. from reading through his faq, i got the impression he wouldnt take too patiently of the 'how long do you think it will take' line of questions.
i was thinking a few months, 3 max. but if it is anything like the other guy's experience, damn. i'll eat the lost deposit and order elsewhere


----------



## gofast2wheeler

Hi mogarbage, have you heard anything from Mike about your frame purchase?
Mar


----------



## mogarbage

Last I exchanged words with Mike was when I sent in my deposit. 
I picked up a Ridley cross bike, so I'm getting into winter mode here in New England and not terribly pressed for time on the c59. I do fear it might be 2013 before I see the frame, yikes!


----------



## idris icabod

Did you guys order a weird colour? I am probably going to order the new art deco C59 in orange (ADAR) but if I have to wait 10 months then perhaps I'll just ask for whatever they have in my size. I think I waited 4 months for my C50 back in 2005 because I wanted the navigators colourway (PR10). Originally I was going to get a CT2 but was told that the shop had people sitting in waiting lists for 2+ years so gave me the same cost on the C50.
Is Mike really that touchy about delivery times? 
I looked at Belati and it looks like the price does not include the seatpost like Maestro does.


----------



## gofast2wheeler

I did not order a special color. The white and blue scheme from there web site, but ordered traditional so Mike said it takes longer to get. I quess they stock sloping in many sizes. 

Mar


----------



## mlin

icsloppl said:


> They aren't. You can get them more quickly (or from stock) at Belati for a similar price.
> 
> http://www.bellatisport.com/colnago.html
> 
> If Mike doesn't have it in stock his order process is complicated and slow. Nature of the beast.


Is this site legit? They have the biggest discounts I've ever seen on Colnago frames.


----------



## mogarbage

No "special" color here either. 2013 TSEI, no disc, sloping mechanical size 48. BikeBug has a size 50 in stock, half tempted to grab it while it's there....decisions decisions


----------



## mogarbage

frame arriving shortly. so timeframe looks to be around 3 months give or take


----------



## idris icabod

mogarbage said:


> frame arriving shortly. so timeframe looks to be around 3 months give or take


Mine must have been on the same truck! I asked Mike what his distributor had in stock and chose from the list so about 2 weeks for me. I ended up with a 56s in TSCV. The hardest part was money transfer in Euros, it was easy enough through my bank but the exchange rate they gave me was criminal, still way cheaper than getting one over here.


----------



## gofast2wheeler

Got word my frame is in and should be shipped on the 27th. Will be waiting till after Christmas because Mike said there is a chance bike could be lost or stolen because of the holiday shipping backup, few weeks behind and new couriers being used. Bike has been in for about 2 weeks now. Mogarbage have you received word yet on your frame?

Mar


----------



## mogarbage

Mike is a stand-up guy, and I'd buy any colnago from him, without a second thought.
I do have frame and been busy over winter riding in the snow and taking care of other odds and ends, but will be building up over the week. Soon as a good rain comes and cleans these new england roads, i'll take her out for the maiden voyage. Stoked!


----------

